# rbp egg pics



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

can someone post pics of how rbp eggs look like ? just so if they lay eggs i kno how it looks like n dont vaccum da gravel ..thnks


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

have you ever seen salmon eggs? like thoes just like the size of half a pin head.

plus the male will be swarming around the nest constantly


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

ohh does it look like small little balls ???


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Check out this article. There are pics about half way down.


----------

